# Video File Converter?



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

What does everybody use for a good video converter for their X? I haven't really been able to find one that I like. Anybody have a good suggestion?


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Handbrake.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

MPC Star, it's great for converting most video files into mp4

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions" Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Handbrake.


I second this. Provides very good results on Droid X.


----------

